# Herbie Hancock Masterclass on Jazz



## Mike Marino (Jun 22, 2017)

Just saw this pop up:


----------



## galactic orange (Jun 22, 2017)

I'll definitely be taking this Masterclass. It's a while before it begins. Plently of time to go over some piano basics until then...


----------



## jonathanparham (Jun 23, 2017)

hmmm. always love Herbie. . . old and new


----------



## BGvanRens (Jun 24, 2017)

Looking forward to this one!


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 24, 2017)

Yeah can't wait! This is going to be very inspiring!


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 24, 2017)

It will be a privilege, one of my favorite jazz pianists ever..... Evans, Hancock, Guaraldi, Monk, Tyner


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 24, 2017)

Ps If only we had Bill still with us, BUT I like to share these as much as possible, enjoy...


----------



## jonathanparham (Jun 24, 2017)

His son is a film composer. Not sure if he's posted on VI control, but I have seen him on other forums


----------

